# Will you marry me?



## GtiRSmiley

Would like to joke around about this, but how would you say

"Will you marry me" in Romanian?
or "Would you be my wife?"

Either one.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## GtiRSmiley

Never mind, I googled it and found it.

Vrei sa te casatoresti cu mine?

Sorry to bother!


----------



## parakseno

Indeed, "Vrei să te căsătoreşti cu mine?"

Will you be my wife = "Vrei să fii soţia mea?"


----------



## GtiRSmiley

Aha, actually could you tell me how to say

"Can I ask for your hand"

or.. "May I hold your hand"

something like that?

Thanks!


----------



## ronanpoirier

Just as a matter of curiosity, what does "să" mean in those sentences? I can recognize the other words but I don't know what it's doing there.


----------



## OldAvatar

ronanpoirier said:


> Just as a matter of curiosity, what does "să" mean in those sentences? I can recognize the other words but I don't know what it's doing there.



*Să *is a conjuction and it's determining the conjunctive mode in Romanian. As far as I know, in Romanian, this situation is different than in other Romance languages. While other Romance languages use infinitive for such situations, Romanian uses the Slavic conjunctive mode. However, it is possible to use infinitive, too.

Example:
Would you like *to have**...? *Ai dori *să ai**... ? *(conjunctive)
Would you like *to have**...? *Doreşti* a avea*... ? (infinitive)

Etymology: Latin *Si. *Evolved from Si > Sî > Să


----------



## parakseno

Indeed "să" is a conjunction used to form the subjunctive (that's why it's called "conjunctiv" in Romanian). In everyday language it's more likely to find the subjunctive after verbs like "a vrea"(to want), a intenţiona (to intend), a se gândi (to think of), a putea (can / to be able to) and the like, somewhat similar to French.

"Can I ask for your hand" - "Pot să-ţi cer mâna (în căsătorie)?"


----------

